# 4x4 Choosing Help



## KubeKid73 (Oct 19, 2009)

I searched about the QJ and Meffert's 4x4s because I read a lot of good things about them, but I still don't know which one to get and where to get it. I can't decide between these four and the Meffert's one from their site.

First, are these cubes QJ brand or not?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16332
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21302
http://9cube.net/473_New-4x4x4-Cube-with-tiles(White).html

Second, is this the mini QJ or the regular size?
http://9cube.net/492_New-4x4x4-Cube(White).html

And third, out of these four cubes, which one should I get?


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 19, 2009)

the second two links from cubeforyou are both the normal QJ 4x4 cubes 
i dont know about the DX.
get QJ, its just as good as Mefferts, just dont try to cut centers *the pieces will break.*


----------



## I_love_cubes (Oct 19, 2009)

get a mefferts they wont break if u try to cut centers they just give u alot of resistance they also have really nice tiles


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 19, 2009)

Does anybody use capitalization and punctuation anymore?

I suggest a min QJ, but I don't know much about DX.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 19, 2009)

no 
mini QJ is okay too


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> *Does anybody use capitalization and punctuation anymore?*
> 
> I suggest a min QJ, but I don't know much about DX.



Did you even read my first post?!?!?! >:-( Jk.

I think I might get a mini one if I get a QJ. And I don't really care about the tiles, I think I'm going to replace them with CubeSmith tiles. And I might not even need to cut corners on the centers, but I might. I'm not sure if it breaking would be a problem for me.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 19, 2009)

Just be gentle, which you can do even while turning fast, my mefferts has lasted me since this spring without any breaking of any piece. And consider a large QJ, because the tiles are suprisingly nice. I thought I wouldn't like them at first, but I now love them and wish they made smaller ones for the mini QJ.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 19, 2009)

It was for me, I broke 3 centers. The mini doesnt seem like its likely to break.
(you might want to loosen the tension though)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 19, 2009)

Loosening the tension on QJ/Mefferts 4x4's is a bad thing. It makes it unstable. You must not be accurate at all with your double slice turns, because if you are, you wouldn't have this problem. Either that or you dropped it.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Does anybody use capitalization and punctuation anymore?



dud thats wut imm sayin. 
I suggest the mini QJs on C4Y. They are like $8.99.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 20, 2009)

The problem lies in the shipping costs...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah. There are mini QJs on C4Y. I still like using the old C4Y, so I didn't think to check the new one. As long as CubeSmith tiles definitely fit on the mini ones, then I think I'll get that one. And yeah, the shipping is crappy. If anyone can find a white mini QJ that is cheaper (with shipping) than the ones on C4Y (with shipping and PayPal cost) I would be very happy.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 20, 2009)

Ummm, DX or DP? I don't know which ones they are but I know they are there.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 20, 2009)

I also want to know about the Megaminx. Should I get a Meffert's or a QJ?


----------



## Lofty (Oct 20, 2009)

I didn't want to start a new topic for this. 
From what I have heard/seen DX does not have the mini's. However DP has nothing but 60mm cubes. They are all different prices and so I don't know which ones are really mini QJs. Does anyone know anything about the green cube? If I can get a green mini QJ that would be amazing! However they all appear to be out of stock either that or I'm missing a very obvious "buy" button and am getting thrown off by the "buy suggestion" button


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2009)

I_love_cubes said:


> get a mefferts they wont break if u try to cut centers they just give u alot of resistance they also have really nice tiles



The Mefferts 4x4 do break if you try to cut corners too harshly. Mine did, and the replacement piece they sent still hasn't come, even though it's been 5 weeks. Apparently, once broken in they don't break much anymore.


----------



## ianini (Oct 20, 2009)

I would go with a QJ. It's my main 4x4 and it's really smooth.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 20, 2009)

@ kubekid: Get a mefferts. With the new re-tooled version, you don't even have to replace the screws and springs!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 20, 2009)

The Meffert's what? I also asked about the Megaminx, so I'm not sure. I found the 4x4 and Megaminx on DP and there's videos with them and they came in QJ boxes and the 4x4 says it's 60 mm^3. I think I'm going to get those ones. They're cheaper there and have cheaper shipping. Hopefully they'll be in stock when I'm going to order them.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 20, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> The Meffert's what? I also asked about the Megaminx, so I'm not sure. I found the 4x4 and Megaminx on DP and there's videos with them and they came in QJ boxes and the 4x4 says it's 60 mm^3. I think I'm going to get those ones. They're cheaper there and have cheaper shipping. Hopefully they'll be in stock when I'm going to order them.



60 mm^3 is REALLY small.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 20, 2009)

The bigger one is only 66 mm. Not much different. 60 mm is the same as an ES 4x4.

EDIT: Oh. I get it. You thought I meant 60 mm cubed as in volume. I meant 60 mm x 60 mm x 60 mm and was too lazy to put the rest, so I just put ^3. I knew you were making fun of it, but I couldn't figure out why. XD


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> The bigger one is only 66 mm. Not much different. 60 mm is the same as an ES 4x4.
> 
> EDIT: Oh. I get it. You thought I meant 60 mm cubed as in volume. I meant 60 mm x 60 mm x 60 mm and was too lazy to put the rest, so I just put ^3. I knew you were making fun of it, but I couldn't figure out why. XD



you just putted the ^3 at the wrong place


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 21, 2009)

@kubekid: Mefferts megaminx.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Which one? The "Z12 color tiled Megaminx for speedcubing" or the "12 color Megaminx"?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 22, 2009)

Either one, They are essentially the same.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay. I think I'm going to get the QJ mini 4x4 and the Meffert's Megaminx. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 22, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Loosening the tension on QJ/Mefferts 4x4's is a bad thing. It makes it unstable. You must not be accurate at all with your double slice turns, because if you are, you wouldn't have this problem. Either that or you dropped it.



no my 4x4 was just waaaay too tight; both of them actually.
my average dropped like 10 seconds after i loosened the tension about a half turn.

EDIT: maybe only a little more than a quarter turn.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 22, 2009)

Rubik's 4x4 with squircle mod.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Okay. I think I'm going to get the QJ mini 4x4 and the Meffert's Megaminx. Thanks everyone!



what about a QJ minx?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Idk. I only got one opinion on the Megaminx and they said to get the Meffert's one. No one else said anything about the Megaminx. Do you like the QJ one better than the Meffert's one?


----------



## empty (Oct 25, 2009)

I want to buy a new 4x4 cube (Mefferts or QJ) from DealExtreme. But I'm confused because of their naming system. So if someone can give me the correct links to Mefferts and (Min)QJ I'll be really grateful 

And because I'm ordering from there the first time: I live in germany and when I buy a cube for let's say 10$ from DX, are there any extra costs I have to pay? Is there really no shipping? And what about custom dutys?


----------



## dingwu hu (Oct 25, 2009)

i have both which are the same .but i prefer the big one with tiles,


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

if possible, i'd like a mini QJ with the cool tiles.


----------

